# Illinois tractor auction and swap meet, Mar. 18-19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Illinois/Indiana antique tractor and gas engine club have a BIG swap meet and auction for both toy tractors and big tractors on March 18-19, 2005. Here is a link:

http://www.antiquefarm.org/


----------

